

Avoid Being Embarrassed by Your Error Messages - spooneybarger
http://www.uxmatters.com/mt/archives/2010/08/avoid-being-embarrassed-by-your-error-messages.php

======
tetha
Hm, I disagree with one point: Don't display ways to fix the problem only. Of
course, if the voltage is low, then the power cable is the most probable
source of issues, but what happens if it is not? In that case, I have to
reconsider why I need to check the power cable. If I see "Voltage low, check
the power cable", you serve both the tech-savy and the old grandma. I can
check the power cable, see it is ok and go ahead to search for other possible
power issues while the casual user is also fine.

